# Snowblower tire pressure with chains



## GoshenSnow (Oct 27, 2014)

Snowblower: MTD 26 inch model 315E640F352

The manual calls for 20 PSI tire pressure. I purchased chains for the tires to help with traction. The manual does not indicate if the tire pressure should changed when using chains. To get the best traction, should I pressurize the tire to:
(1) 20 PSI per the manual?
(2) Slightly more pressure? If so, by how much?
(3) Slightly less pressure? If so, by how much?

Thank you.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know specifics, but I always assumed it was around 10 psi without chains and 20 with. Make sure to let the air out before you put the chains on so they get a nice tight fit.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> I don't know specifics, but I always assumed it was around 10 psi without chains and 20 with. Make sure to let the air out before you put the chains on so they get a nice tight fit.


What SHRYP SAID ^^ ^^ Let air out before chain installation.. Reifll to proper P.S.I.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

run the speced pressure after you get them on there. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum GoshenSnow 

As above, let air out, install chains and go with the 20psi recommended.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I would not drop the air pressure below that standard recommendation, especially if you are tubeless. Tubeless, low pressure and cold are a prescription for flat tire when you need it most.

Now the big question.... Do you need the chains. IMO they are one of the worst things you can do for you and the machine. Give it a shot without the chains if you don't already know you really need them.

Pete


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my 826 has chains, it has to be very slippery for me to need to use the 826, I've only used it once since I got it. as for air pressure with the chains go with what the manual says


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've *never* needed chains myself and have never used them. I know they can mark up a nice driveway.


----------

